# 24/7 PRO questions



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I just won a 24/7 PRO in 9mm. and wanted to know how current owners of this gun feel about it.

I am also trying to find a good IWB concealment holster for this pistol. Are there any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco offers several IWB holsters for the 24/7, including the Royal Guard, Scout, Summer Comfort, and USA. Check www.galcogunleather.com.


----------



## gekko (Sep 2, 2008)

i have heard great things about the 24/7 pro in 9mm or the .40. stay away from the .45 though, lots of issues. mainly ftf. i was going to purchase the .45 and after alot of research decided to look at something else.


----------

